# Dogfish Head Raison D' Etre



## Truman42 (25/5/12)

Now that I have a brew down on the new herms Im looking to challenge myself and was thinking of giving the recipe below a try. (Havent converted it to metric yet)

Grain Bill
14 lbs. - 2 Row Pale Malt 
1/2 lb. - Crystal Malt (60L)
1/4 lb. - Chocolate Malt
1/2 lb. - Belgian Candi Sugar (add with 10 min. left in boil)
6 oz. - Pureed Golden Rasins (puree in blender with 2cups wort - add with 10min. left in boil) 

Hop Schedule - 20 IBU
1 oz. - Warrior - 60 min.
1/2 oz. - Vanguard - at Flameout


Yeast
Wyeast Belgian Ardennes (3522) Yeast - 1800 ml. starter 

Mash/Sparge/Boil
Mash In at 154 for 60 min - sparge as usual
Boil time : 60 min.
With 10 minutes left, add in the Candi Sugar and Pureed Rasins
Cool and ferment at 71 to 74 


Has anyone brewed this before and can offer some tips and advice? Anyone actually tasted it before and if so whats it like? I cant seem to find it anywhere in Aust for sale?

I also cant find Vanguard hops anywhere. Any suggestions or substitutes? And where can I buy Belgian Candi Sugar from or is this the same as the candi syrup G&G sell?

Thanks heaps.


----------



## razz (25/5/12)

Try hallertau hops instead truman. it looks like a tasty recipe, especially with raisins, yum!


----------



## Malted (25/5/12)

Truman said:


> I also cant find Vanguard hops anywhere. Any suggestions or substitutes?



My dear fellow, your search skills don't seem to have improved much as it would seem as though Craftbrewer have Vanguard hops available. Incidentally, they are the first chaps I looked at so it didn't take me a great deal of time. If you scroll to the bottom left of the Craftbrewer hops page you will see "1 2 Next". This commonly indicates that there are two pages of information. The list of hops available from them goes alphabetically and thus V for Vanguard appears on the second page since M for Magnum is the last one listed on the first page. Here is the direct link: http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=2967

Here is some more information about how Craftbrewer organises their hop listings:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alphabetical_order

It would seem as Razz suggests, that Hallertau may be a suitable substitution. If I type in "Substitute for Vanguard Hops" into Google AND I read some of the information it gives me, I too would think of Hallertau. Here, have a look: http://www.google.com.au/#hl=en&rlz=1R2GGHP_enAU435&sa=X&psj=1&ei=0w-_T7nvIq6hmQXJp-WhCg&ved=0CAUQvwUoAQ&q=substitute+for+Vanguard+hops&spell=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=696f04903ec9d5bc&biw=1920&bih=864

I hope my information has been helpful to your quest.


----------



## Trippers (25/5/12)

Truman said:


> Now that I have a brew down on the new herms Im looking to challenge myself and was thinking of giving the recipe below a try. (Havent converted it to metric yet)
> 
> Grain Bill
> 14 lbs. - 2 Row Pale Malt
> ...



I wonder what it would be like with the raisins soaked in some rum? Looks like a nice recipe. What colour Candi Sugar?
Good luck


----------



## Truman42 (25/5/12)

Malted said:


> My dear fellow, your search skills don't seem to have improved much as it would seem as though Craftbrewer have Vanguard hops available. Incidentally, they are the first chaps I looked at so it didn't take me a great deal of time. If you scroll to the bottom left of the Craftbrewer hops page you will see "1 2 Next". This commonly indicates that there are two pages of information. The list of hops available from them goes alphabetically and thus V for Vanguard appears on the second page since M for Magnum is the last one listed on the first page. Here is the direct link: http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=2967
> 
> Here is some more information about how Craftbrewer organises their hop listings:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alphabetical_order
> 
> ...



Firstly I am quite capable of searching for substitutes, know what alphabetical order means and have already read the hop substitutes page at Brew 365, (Which is where I got the recipe from in the first place) I also know that Craft Brewer sell Belgian Candi Sugar too.
What I meant was suggestions of where to buy it here in Victoria from a local HBS. Alternatively I wanted to know what some other fellow brewers may have used themselves instead of Vanguard and what effects their chosen hop gave to the taste of the beer. Similar to many other discussions I have read on here in the recipes forum where brewers share information on the hops they have substituted and their results. 

Sorry but I thought thats what this forum was for, the sharing of information, not just the googling of it.

So thank you for your information but your condescending tone isn't really necassary. I wanted YOUR OPINION not your search skills lesson. Save that for the many many other repeat questions Ive read on here of late.


----------



## Malted (25/5/12)

Truman said:


> Firstly I am quite capable of searching for substitutes, know what alphabetical order means and have already read the hop substitutes page at Brew 365, (Which is where I got the recipe from in the first place) I also know that Craft Brewer sell Belgian Candi Sugar too.
> What I meant was suggestions of where to buy it here in Victoria from a local HBS. Alternatively I wanted to know what some other fellow brewers may have used themselves instead of Vanguard and what effects their chosen hop gave to the taste of the beer. Similar to many other discussions I have read on here in the recipes forum where brewers share information on the hops they have substituted and their results.
> 
> Sorry but I thought thats what this forum was for, the sharing of information, not just the googling of it.
> ...





Truman said:


> I also cant find Vanguard hops anywhere. Any suggestions or substitutes?



Frightfully sorry old chap, I thought the statement immediately above to mean that you could not find Vanguard hops anywhere. 
I also took it to mean that you wanted to know what you could substitute for Vanguard, since it seemed as though you couldn't find it anywhere. 

I do so apologise if I interpreted your statement incorrectly. Perhaps you could have said, I am not sure that I want to use Vanguard hops in this brew, could anyone else who may have brewed something like this before suggest a hop that would be suitable for inclusion in the proposed brew? Now I am confused because maybe that is not what you really meant, but did not say? I am terrible at reading between the lines, very sorry old chap.

Thank you for the clarification , I think I see what your problem is. You want to buy Vanguard hops from a Local Home Brew Store but you don't want to use them in this recipe? I think Craftbrewer is BribieG's LHBS, perhaps you could ask him to grab some for you and pop them in the post? Seems to me that you'd be better off going into a home brew store nearby to you. 

If I type "Home Brew Stores in Victoria Australia" into Google, this is what I find: http://www.google.com.au/#hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=home+brew+stores+in+Victoria+Australia&rlz=1R2GGHP_enAU435&oq=home+brew+stores+in+Victoria+Australia&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_l=hp.3...1539.12791.1.13629.38.33.0.5.5.2.298.8006.2-33.33.0...0.0.7h6s4LdxB74&psj=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=a8e41b1d38a5797&biw=1920&bih=864


Perhaps this would lead to a drive of some great distance (and I am unsure of how far you are prepared or able to drive) in which you'd be better served by getting mail order products from Craftbrewer. So then I typed "Home Brew Stores in Frankston South Victoria Australia" into Google and this is what I got: http://www.google.com.au/#hl=en&rlz=1R2GGHP_enAU435&sclient=psy-ab&q=home+brew+stores+in+Frankston+South+Victoria+Australia&rlz=1R2GGHP_enAU435&oq=home+brew+stores+in+Frankston+South+Victoria+Australia&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_l=hp.3...137258.147423.2.148233.34.34.0.0.0.1.453.9034.2-29j3j2.34.0...0.0.-ji5k12vCBc&psj=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=696f04903ec9d5bc&biw=1920&bih=864

I added the 'Australia' bit because it seemed as though it was wanting to automatically look up Victoria in Canada and that is not very local is it!

Did you know that there is a shop called 'Beer N Grow' in Frankston and one at Edithvale too? Apparently they are into homebrew and hydroponics. They don't seem to have a website so I don't know what range of stock they carry. Maybe they cater to drunk stoners? Hydroponics shops are very popular here in Adelaide too. I think it stems from when you used to be able to have 4 hooch plants but I wasn't living in this state then. Apparently now you are only allowed to possess one plant if planted in the soil rather than hydroponically grown. When I say 'have' or 'possess', it is my understanding that you still aren't really meant to have them but this represents the maximum amount before which it becomes an offence. 

This is just my opinion of course, it may not be factual. I don't grow dope so I am not about to test the belief.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (25/5/12)

i noticed this is the same recipie (Edit: converted to all grain but still the same) from extreme brewing by sam calagione. great book but full of misprints, anyway, i had a mind to brew this myself just last night, please make sure to keep us updated on how the beer turns out

cheers

-Phill


----------



## GrumpyPaul (25/5/12)

Malted said:


> Frightfully sorry old chap,



I dont usually buy into these sports of discussions....

But you really are an arrogant wanker


----------



## Malted (25/5/12)

BoroniaNewBrewer said:


> I dont usually buy into these sports of discussions....
> 
> But you really are an arrogant wanker




Thanks old bean, it's jolly sporting of you to say so. Hurrah, Hazzah and Rah-rah ole chap and all that!


----------



## Vanoontour (25/5/12)

Hey Malted, any chance you could get off your high horse for a moment and explain why you posted what you did? Curious as to the logic behind going out of your way to slag someone off because he didn't use the search function correctly or at all? 
While I agree with the sentiment, as a huge amount of knowledge can be gained by google, I reckon there's a better way to go about.


----------



## Truman42 (25/5/12)

@ Malted..Mate...is that really you??? What have you done with Malted?? 
Youve always been nice and helpful to me in the past so I'm certainly not about to get into a shit slinging match with you. Besides its Friday night, I've knocked off work and I'm home enjoying my delicious IPA, while waiting for the wife to finish work so we can get a pizza, some stouts, and cuddle on the couch and watch a movie or two together.

Don't believe everything you read on Google, its not Skynet quite yet. 

The brew shop in Franskton is gone and I'm sure the one in Edithvale is too. And your right a lot of them only do cater more so to hydroponics with the odd extract can and crown caps. I phoned the Narre Brew shop but he had none either.

I am happy to use Vanguard if I can source it easily enough and if not would use a substitute. Apologies if I did not word my post correctly with full details of exactly what I wanted, but I was at work and had to get back to it. I assumed most people would either..

1. Make some alternative suggestions, from hop substitute charts or own experience.
2. Suggest a local store in Melbourne they brought it from or even say they had grown some they were willing to sell me, just like local guys have in the past, Wolfy, Muscovy, Thirstyboy, manticle etc etc.
3. Or suggest an online seller such as Craft Brewer. (Without being condescending.)
4. Start a conversation about the recipe, their thoughts, opinions, experiences if they have tasted it or even have brewed it in the past.

And then I have a choice which way I choose to go after considering all the helpful information given by the experienced home brewers we have here.
Or is that not how its supposed to work?? 
Please correct me if I'm wrong. And if that's the case maybe they need just a link to Google when you type in www.aussiehomebrewer.com

Just the other day I was in Keg King and remembered that STUX wanted some 8mm Id elbows so I looked out for them (Although thought he wanted T's) and advised him they had some in his post. I could have just told him to "Google that shit" instead.

On the recent posts you will see..

Whatwhat ..How to use a keg system?? Anyone have a good link? Should we tell him to just Google that, plenty of info if you search.

Buckerooni..Brew Techniques For Quality And Economy (like Yeast Cake Reuse, Toucan, well, this is the kit and kilo forum!
Sorry buckerooni, but search for that, plenty of posts and other websites on how to save money in brewing.

See what i mean? I know Im going to cop shit over this h34r: but Ive read so many posts before and started doing something a certain way only to be told, "Thats the old way, its done this way now.."

Things change, information changes and questions being asked again and again by noobs keeps the topics up to date and discussed and the new information shared not just with noobs but experienced brewers as well. /rant

Anyway have a good weekend and its back to the topic for me....


----------



## Truman42 (25/5/12)

DarkFaerytale said:


> i noticed this is the same recipie (Edit: converted to all grain but still the same) from extreme brewing by sam calagione. great book but full of misprints, anyway, i had a mind to brew this myself just last night, please make sure to keep us updated on how the beer turns out
> 
> cheers
> 
> -Phill



Will do Phil, although Im doing an Irish Red Ale this weekend so its about 3 weeks off before I do this one.


----------



## bum (25/5/12)

Greatly enjoying your new outlook, Malted. 'Tis a frightful scream!


----------



## argon (25/5/12)

bum said:


> Greatly enjoying your new outlook, Malted. 'Tis a frightful scream!


 Indeed


----------



## Malted (25/5/12)

vanoontour said:


> Hey Malted, any chance you could get off your high horse for a moment and explain why you posted what you did? Curious as to the logic behind going out of your way to slag someone off because he didn't use the search function correctly or at all?
> While I agree with the sentiment, as a huge amount of knowledge can be gained by google, I reckon there's a better way to go about.


You're not a sporting man are you my good fellow.

I made a pair of fine saw horses recently and instead of making them at about the regular height of about 600mm high I constructed them to a height of about 900mm or possibly even higher. I must say, high saw horses are a much better to work upon those items you should wish to support. Sorry olde chap I don't understand your question, I thought I posted helpful information. I told him where to find the hops he wanted and what he could substitute, did I not?

Sorry old boy, i fail to see the slag you mention. Has someone been welding or are you talking of a lady of ill repute?



Truman said:


> @ Malted..Mate...is that really you??? What have you done with Malted??
> Youve always been nice and helpful to me in the past so I'm certainly not about to get into a shit slinging match with you. Besides its Friday night, I've knocked off work and I'm home enjoying my delicious IPA, while waiting for the wife to finish work so we can get a pizza, some stouts, and cuddle on the couch and watch a movie or two together.



Yes Hello Olde chap! Woo Whoo, over here! My my your penchant for poop surprises me. I personally would think an APA might suit pizza better but I don't wish to start a textual based, heated discussion on that topic. Perhaps you could provide some more information aboout this snuggling? I am jolly certain the chaps would appreciate some photos posted up should it get a little frisky, eh old boy, wink wink, rah-rah.



Truman said:


> The brew shop in Franskton is gone and I'm sure the one in Edithvale is too. And your right a lot of them only do cater more so to hydroponics with the odd extract can and crown caps. I phoned the Narre Brew shop but he had none either.



Oh dear that's not cricket is it olde boy! Looks like your LBHS plans are bust.



Truman said:


> I am happy to use Vanguard if I can source it easily enough and if not would use a substitute. Apologies if I did not word my post correctly with full details of exactly what I wanted, but I was at work and had to get back to it. I assumed most people would either..
> 
> 1. Make some alternative suggestions, from hop substitute charts or own experience.
> 2. Suggest a local store in Melbourne they brought it from or even say they had grown some they were willing to sell me, just like local guys have in the past, Wolfy, Muscovy, Thirstyboy, manticle etc etc.
> ...



Well I say olde boy we may have an accord here.

(1) Did I not say Halletau?
(2) Well Olde Chap I happen to be in possession of ~1kg of 2010 6.3% AA Vanguard Pellets from Ellerslie Hops, I should be happy to send you a quantity of them at no cost for the purposes of my own amusement. Or alternatively I have some home grown Hersbrucker that would be suitable for flavour and aroma additions, should you wish to pursue the home grown German noble hops angle. I am too lazy to convert the quantities you might require to metric, so perhaps you could Google the conversion for me? 
(3) Online seller suggested. Bully for you if you took it to be condescending.
(4) I thought it a rather good discussion of my thoughts, opinions and experience. I don't always open up like that for other chaps particularly on such subjects as hooch.

Is option 2 easy enough for you? I should say it sounds jolly fine.



Truman said:


> Anyway have a good weekend and its back to the topic for me....



Oh dear I think I seem to have lost interest in this enthralling thread, for now. I hope to have a good weekend but SWMBO seems to be on the warpath so I do hope that it is a productive weekend at the least. May you have a jolly dandy weekend old chap!


----------



## ben_sa (25/5/12)

Gold... Malted... Is that you or Davis Thorne? 
:beerbang:


----------



## mjadeb1984 (25/5/12)

i dont know whats going on, but im interested to hear the results of this delicious sounding beer.


----------



## Truman42 (26/5/12)

Here is the recipe converted to metric.

Raison D'etre
Recipe by Troy 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Recipe Specs
Original Gravity Final Gravity Colour (SRM / EBC)
Bitterness Alcohol by Volume 
1.079 1.019 14.5 / 28.6 24.5 IBU 7.8% 

Brewhouse Specs
Recipe Type Batch Size Boil Time Efficiency 
All Grain 19.0 Litres / 5.0 Gal 75.0 min 72.0% 

Fermentables
Name Type SRM Percentage Amount 
Pale Malt Grain 2.0 91.97 % 6.15 Kg / 13.56 Lbs 
Candi Sugar, Clear Sugar 0.5 3.22 % 0.22 Kg / 0.47 Lbs 
Crystal 60 Grain 60.0 3.22 % 0.22 Kg / 0.47 Lbs 
Chocolate Grain 350.0 1.60 % 0.11 Kg / 0.24 Lbs 

HopsName AA% Amount Use Time 
Warrior 16.7% 12.00 g / 0.42 oz Boil 60 mins 
Vanguard 5.0% 13.00 g / 0.46 oz Aroma 0 mins 

MiscName Amount Use Time 

YeastName Attenuation 
Wyeast 3522 - Belgian Ardennes 75 % 

Mash StepsStep Name Time Temperature Type 
Saccharification Rest 90.0 min 67.0 C 

Notes: Mash In at 67C for 60 min.. With 10 minutes left, add in the Candi Sugar and 150 grams of Pureed Golden Raisins (puree in blender with 2cups wort - add with 10min. left in boil) Cool and ferment at 21C


----------



## Malted (27/5/12)

I say olde chap, it would seem apparent that you don't require the free hops that I offered. One could only assume that perhaps you are a sportsman yourself and that you enjoy the thrill of the chasse, albeit locally. Jolly fine show I say! 

Since I am such a jolly helpful chap here is a link to more information on Vanguard: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vanguard. I think you will find it quite enlightening. I certainly didn't realise that there were so many defintions or contexts to the word, no wonder you're having so much trouble searching for it! 

I note that you have converted the recipe to metric, that certainly helps because I couldn't be bothered to convert it myself. It occurred to me that perchance you haven't been able to loacte them because it might be that you don't know what the brigands look like! Since we are all about sharing information I have prepared a picture to help you on your quest. Tally ho old boy, sally forth and conquer!




By the way I thoroughly reccommend the scales pictured. Note that they are not plugged into the GPO also pictured. It is not magic, the scales have an internal battery. They are good to 35 kg and accurate to 1g. I thought that a bunch of toads wallpop until I put my gun scale calibration wieghts on the scales pictured (not the gun scales because that wouldn't be relevant to this sharing of thoughts and opinions). In my opinion these scales, the ones pictured not the gun scales, are jolly good value for money; posisbly around the $40 mark from eBay. Not that there is anything wrong with my gun scales but I am trying to extol the virtues of the scales picturted. Quite usefull for weighing luggage prior to air travel, weighing out a grist and even weighing out hops, I even use the scales in the kitchen too. Being the observant chap that you are (perhaps writing this is redundant?) I have put thirteen grams of Vanguard hops on the scales; I thought it easier for you to use it as a hunting reference given that it is the quantity you require. Some say that it is an unlucky number, perchance it is but one of the elements troubling you so? Personally I don't believe in such nonsense.

Edit: your recipe calls for 13g of 5.0% AA Vanguard hops, my hops are 6.3% AA so in this case you wouldn't need 13g. This would require me to do some more searching for answers as to the appropriate amount at 6.3% AA - heh, it doesn't seem like a good option. In any rate they might look the same.


----------



## ben_sa (27/5/12)

Fark me Malted, Your killin me here


----------



## bum (28/5/12)

Malted said:


> Note that they are not plugged into the GPO also pictured. It is not magic, the scales have an internal battery.


I declare the image CaricatureEmporiumed, you scoundrel!


----------



## Truman42 (28/5/12)

Malted said:


> I say olde chap, it would seem apparent that you don't require the free hops that I offered. One could only assume that perhaps you are a sportsman yourself and that you enjoy the thrill of the chasse, albeit locally. Jolly fine show I say!



I didnt think you were serious about your offer and was just continuing to take the pi$$. As kind as your offer is and much appreciated, but I have to buy some other items so will probably just place an order with Craft Brewer as they have what I need that I cant seem to source locally.

Also thank you for your information on magic scales but I already have one.


----------



## Truman42 (28/5/12)

Has anyone used the belgian Candi syrup shown here Belgian Candi Syrup in place of the actual sugar?

Wondering if I will get the same results? The syrup is a by product of the candi sugar production so I assume it should give me the same flavour.


----------



## Logman (28/5/12)

Hey Truman,
I use that one in my Scottish Ale and it's very nice. First time I did a double with two of those, next time a double with one of those and one clear. Will stick with the two Amber's in future, gives a much deeper flavour. My SA is 6% with 4kg of Marris Otter, .25 of Pale Choc and .2 of Med Crystal for 21 litres with one bottle of Amber....


----------



## Truman42 (28/5/12)

Logman said:


> Hey Truman,
> I use that one in my Scottish Ale and it's very nice. First time I did a double with two of those, next time a double with one of those and one clear. Will stick with the two Amber's in future, gives a much deeper flavour. My SA is 6% with 4kg of Marris Otter, .25 of Pale Choc and .2 of Med Crystal for 21 litres with one bottle of Amber....



Cheers mate, will give that a try then. I love a Scotch Ale and caramelized some wort when I last brewed one, but might try the syrup instead next time.


----------



## Malted (28/5/12)

Truman said:


> I didnt think you were serious about your offer and was just continuing to take the pi$$. As kind as your offer is and much appreciated, but I have to buy some other items so will probably just place an order with Craft Brewer as they have what I need that I cant seem to source locally.
> 
> Also thank you for your information on magic scales but I already have one.



Like I said old boy, I am a jolly helpful chap. Helpful chaps would naturally be helpful, like giving stuff to other chaps in a spot of bother would be helpful for instance. 


No they are not magic scales my dear chap, I said they had an internal battery. Now a magic carpet, that would be terribly good! I really would like to take a ride on a magic flying carpet.




Do you know where I could buy one locally? Do you have a Local Magic Flying Carpet Shop LMFCS? I'd like to get one from a LMFCS but I suppose if I had to I could be forced to get one sent to me. Do you think they would have to post it or could it fly itself to me? I haven't heard of any magic flying carpets having an auto pilot so maybe they would have to send an employee to fly it to me. They could have another magic flying carpet rolled up with them for the trip home. It could be expensive for their wages etc for the time it takes but they don't seem to have very high wages so it would maybe not be cost prohibitive. 

I went to Dubai over Christmas and had a look about for magic flying carpets but couldn't seem to find any. I have protected the identity of my nephew with a convenient mask, I had to do the same for my missus because I didn't have a paper bag handy.


These magic flying carpets are jolly difficult to find. I can't find magic flying carpets anywhere. Any suggestions, I don't want to substitute.

Whilst in Dubai, I saw an interesting sign that got me thinking.


You would think that if they really were serious about lowering their carbon footprint (which I very much doubt) then they'd all be getting about on magic flying carpets. Surely magic flying carpets would have VERY low carbon and other substances emissions' since they run on nothing other than magic? Do you think you'd have to refill or top up the magic? I am thinking this is the case because all of the carpets I have seen don't fly and I would therefore assume that they are not magic either. So if you have to refill the magic, I wonder how many miles you would get per gallon of magic? Would a gallon of magic be enough? For a while I thought my penis was magic because when I put it in my girlfriends' mouth, it made her shut up. I have applied my magic to various items about the house but none of them as yet has flown. I have given up on thinking this is the source of magic.
I didn't see any bottles of magic for sale in Dubai. I did however find a bottle of something that if it worked, I would certainly call it magical. Perhaps I could organise a bulk buy?




Has anyone seen the magic? I did a Google search but it wasn't very helpful: http://www.google.com.au/#hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=find+the+magic&rlz=1R2GGHP_enAU435&oq=find+the+magic&aq=f&aqi=g3g-K5g-m2&aql=&gs_l=hp.3..0l3j0i30l5j0i5l2.1207.3554.1.5063.14.14.0.0.0.0.283.3457.2-14.14.0...0.0.j6MtdMiBXOs&psj=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=a8e41b1d38a5797&biw=1920&bih=864

I did find a website that looks promising: http://www.magicflyingcarpets.com/ but there was nothing on the website to say that their carpets actually fly so I have sent an online query with some of the questions I have about flying carpets. I am eager to see the website owner's response.

Has anyone bought a magic flying carpet before and can offer some tips and advice? Anyone actually ridden on a magic flying carpet before and if so whats it like? 

Thanks Heaps.


----------



## WarmBeer (28/5/12)

Graph of lulz vs. time (for this thread).


----------



## Vanoontour (28/5/12)

Hey Malted, I take back what I said, you are a funny bugger (not in the literal sense  because that's not too funny).

Dubais a nice place, you go on the river ferries for 1 dirham, best money spent.

Truman, sorry for the :icon_offtopic:


----------



## sponge (28/5/12)

Mmmmmm.... negative time..... :icon_drool2: 


Sponge


----------



## Truman42 (28/5/12)

vanoontour said:


> Truman, sorry for the :icon_offtopic:



Thats okay mate. I dont easily get offended by such trivial matters as, people asking a question they could have searched for and found the answer to, and people posting off topic posts among other things.

No one seemed too interested in Raison D'etre anyway, may as well let Malted fill the thread up with tales of his trip to Dubai and magic carpets..


----------



## razz (28/5/12)

I was :mellow:


----------



## NicksExa_N13 (28/5/12)

What about more pics of those girls on the magic flying carpet getting frisky??? lol


----------



## hsb (28/5/12)

Talk about a misleading image in the orginal EOI on a Magic Carpet!!

I think Dubai might want to look into all the carbon they are sucking out of the ground in terms of lowering their footprint!!


a talking cat i am loosely acquainted with though not on first name terms said:


> t is estimated that Dubai produces 50,000 to 70,000 barrels (11,000 m3) of oil a day



I have seen Koichi Wakata fly on a carpet and that is a fact.


----------



## Truman42 (28/5/12)

razz said:


> I was :mellow:



Thanks mate. Appreciate the interest. I will keep you posted on how it turns out and if it's any good will send you some to try. Your not a Bayside Brewers member by any chance are you?


----------



## WarmBeer (28/5/12)

Truman said:


> Thanks mate. Appreciate the interest. I will keep you posted on how it turns out and if it's any good will send you some to try. Your not a Bayside Brewers member by any chance are you?


He's not. He's in one of those _other_ clubs 

Bring it along to a meeting once it's done, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## mwd (28/5/12)

vanoontour said:


> Dubais a nice place, you go on the river ferries for 1 dirham, best money spent.
> 
> Truman, sorry for the :icon_offtopic:



:icon_offtopic: you mean Dubai used to be a good place pre the invasion of Kuwait by Iraq it was super cheap. Now it is about 40 dirhams a pint.

Good to see Abras are still 1 dirham to cross the creek. :icon_offtopic:


----------



## Truman42 (28/5/12)

WarmBeer said:


> He's not. He's in one of those _other_ clubs
> 
> Bring it along to a meeting once it's done, I'm looking forward to it.



Will do.


----------



## razz (28/5/12)

Truman said:


> Thanks mate. Appreciate the interest. I will keep you posted on how it turns out and if it's any good will send you some to try. Your not a Bayside Brewers member by any chance are you?


Thanks for the offer Truman, no, I'm not in Bayside. Maybe time I should be.


----------



## razz (28/5/12)

WarmBeer said:


> He's not. He's in one of those _other_ clubs
> 
> Flying solo these days WM.


----------



## Wimmig (28/5/12)

Ha, love it all.


----------



## bum (28/5/12)

So much lol but if I had to choose just one lol it would be "LMFCS".


----------



## Guysmiley54 (28/5/12)

I'm interested in this recipe. I have the Extreme Brewing book and haven't brewed a single recipe from it! 13gm aroma hop in a high gravity belgian style beer with no flavour addition? Seems a bit strange... 

Good luck, be sure to report back


----------



## Truman42 (28/5/12)

Trippers said:


> I wonder what it would be like with the raisins soaked in some rum? Looks like a nice recipe. What colour Candi Sugar?
> Good luck



Sorry mate missed your post in amongst Malteds ramblings helpful posts.

Soaking the raisins in rum sounds like a good idea. Might give that a go but just use a small amount so it doesnt add to much to the flavour. just a dash in the blender when pureeing them.

I wasnt sure what candi sugar to use. Ive seen two recipes one uses clear and the other uses dark so will probably just go with the amber.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (29/5/12)

Firstly, I take back calling malted a wanker....the more he rambles the funnier it gets.

Truman. 

Not sure if you've seen this recipe, I stumbled onto it today. Thought it might be helpful.

http://www.brew365.com/beer_dogfish_head_raison_detre.php

Same site has an article on making your own candy sugar.

http://www.brew365.com/technique_candi.php


----------



## Truman42 (29/5/12)

BoroniaNewBrewer said:


> Truman.
> 
> Not sure if you've seen this recipe, I stumbled onto it today. Thought it might be helpful.
> 
> ...



Yes I have thats where I got the recipe from. But hadnt seen the article on candi sugar, so thanks for that.


----------



## Malted (31/5/12)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Now it is about 40 dirhams a pint.
> Good to see Abras are still 1 dirham to cross the creek. :icon_offtopic:


Oh I don't know, good beer seemed reasonably priced to me (10 dingbats per bottle or about $2.80 AUD at today's rate):




They had a bloody good variety too:


The King Goblin failed to meet my expectations. My pick would be the Goliath and the Hob Goblin.



These were all very nice.

However these beers were purchased from the Barracuda Beach Resort bottleshop located in Umm Al Quwain which is two emirates away from Dubai. It is only 58kms drive there though. Let's just say that the restrictions there are few. However should you be caught with an excess above the limits allowed in Sharjah on your way back through to Dubai, you could be in strife. Just in case, everything that leaves the shop is discretely packaged:



Funny thing is that on the other side of the carapark there was a hole in the wall of another building that many Muslims were receiving large blue bags from... 


On our drive back to Dubai we met some interesting locals who were keen to stop for a talk:




This got me thinking about other beverages available. I liked this one:



But I certainly wasn't game to try this one. What if it tasted like sweaty Japanese bollocks? I wasn't about to find out what they may or may not taste like:





Oh yeah now back to where my original thought train for this post originated from. It wasn't that long ago that the Abras used to be 50 fils to cross the creek. They are certainly the best value entertainment for one dingbat. I'd probably be happy riding the Abras back and forth all day long. 



It certainly is magic how many of them go back and forth without any significant crashes or anyone getting hurt. Maybe the magic term Abra-cadabra stems from this? Perhaps instead of looking for magic flying carpets and bottles of magic in the Deira Grand Souq, I had been conveyed across the creek by magic? What then is the link between Abras and magic flying carpets? Perhaps it is because the carpets are transported about the Gulf by boat. See the red arrow pointing to the carpets on the dock?



Maybe the sea transport and the carpet's proximity to the Abras imbues them with the abracadabra? I reckon they have the carpets all rolled & tied up and in piles to stop them flying away. However if this was the case then surely there would be plenty of magic refrigerators as these were in great abundance on the docks too. I reckon it is almost like magic how I can get better than bought beer, off the tap, in my own home from my kegerator. I really ought to brew a Hob Goblin type of beer one of these days, there is plenty of discussion floating around about the recipe. 

The astute amongst you may have noticed the Jack Russell in the picture above. Huh? Anyone? It could be hard to miss, i'd forgive you if you didn't see it. Go back and look at the picture now that you know it's there. Yeah yeah now you see it huh! It was hiding in plain view the whole time! Magic huh! 

Some people are cat people, some are dog people and some don't like pets. My missus and me, we are dog people, therefore we like dogs. My missus is not a dog. We are not keen on cat people or people that don't like pets but we do like dog people, and dogs of course. I might not swerve my car to miss a cat if it was on the road - it's just a safety issue but having said that it is not cool to hurt animals unnecessarily, but I do pound my missus' pussy from time to time. We like Jack Russell's. We don't have a dog. I enjoyed petting a mates fluffy little boot rooter hounds last night so I was thinking about dogs today. Dogs bring such joy, except for when they eat their own shit and then try to lick you. I didn't observe the boot rooter's eat any shit last night but they were unsupervised outside for a while and I didn't get to see what they got up to; the male one did lick my hand though. My hand didn't smell like poo afterwards. Dogs usually have bad breath so I didn't think it was viable to try and smell if it's breath was poo scented. With my face in such proximity to it's licking appararatus the likelihood of getting ones face licked by the boot rooter would have been high and I didn't know whether it had been eating poo recently. Here's a link to a thread in this forum in which people talk about dog's propensity for eating poo: Dogs Are Disgusting LINKY. Yeah they might be digusting but we love them for it! I thought the picture of the magic flying carpet transporter had a lot of blue space that was pretty much a void, so I inserted a picture of a lovely Jack Russell in it. My missus' sister has a Jack Russell, she called it Jack; that's pretty silly don't you think? If I had a Jack Russell, I'd call it Russell.


----------



## bum (31/5/12)

Malted said:


> We like Jack Russell's.


Ruined it.


----------

